# FS 48" Corallife CF 4 bulb light fixture



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Corralife CF
compact Florescent light, 4 bulbs (65w) you will need to replace 2 bulbs - $30





















Thanks for looking


----------



## marinebiologist (Jul 24, 2014)

What type/brand of regulator do you have?


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

IOxegyn
model 100-FL


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That a 5lb tank or a 10lb?


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

it's actually a 20 lb.... I had to look, it's been a while... listing is updated accordingly


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

What is the regulator.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

IOxegyn
model 100-FL


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

bump of the day


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

back from vacation bump....


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

dropped price on light.... bump


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

week end bump


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

end of weekend bump


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

How many watts is the light


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not at home but will check and confirm... I am fairly certain it takes 65 watt bulbs (4 of them). And I think there is a cheaper non-named brand 55 watt bulb u can buy for it but I never tried it


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

65w bulbs .... fyi CO2 is sold


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that t5 ho lighting?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That wattage (65/55) is CF aka Compact Fluorescent.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> That wattage (65/55) is CF aka Compact Fluorescent.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


yep, thank you


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

no takers on the light?


----------



## lopez (Apr 22, 2010)

I might, what's the new price?


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

light is still for sale... $30


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

bump . . . .. . ..


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

both sold b


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

closed. . . . . . .


----------

